# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger na pil

## blijflieveranoniem

mijn ex vriendin is 16 dagen geleden gestopt met de pil, maar ze is nog steeds niet ongesteld.
het gebeurde wel es dat ze een enkele pil vergat en we deden het nooit met condoom, maar kan ze nu zwanger zijn?

----------


## pilvraagjes

haal een testje, dan weet je het zeker. Na stoppen met de pil zou je wel ongesteld moeten worden, omdat je lichaam dat sowieso als stopweek in gaat zegmaar. Na die eerste menstruatie kan het wel weer een tijdje duren voor je ongesteld wordt, omdat er dan eerst een eisprong geweest moet zijn. maar als ze nu overtijd is kan je een test doen, dan heb je gelijk zekerheid. het ligt er helemaal aan in welke slikweek ze die pil vergat of je zwangerschaptsrisico hebt... De kans is vrij klein... maargoed, zekerheid is altijd fijn, dan zijn jullie allebei van de stress af, en misschien wordt ze dan ook wel sneller ongesteld.

----------

